# bulk diet advices



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

*breakfast*

*
*

4-5 whole eggs + 3-400ml full fat milk + 100g bread + 150-200g fava beans (arabic foul medammas)

or sometimes 50g oats cooked with 200ml milk + 2 spoons of honey + 100g bread + fruit jam and butter

multivit + omega 3

*snack before lunch*

150g bread + 100g salami/turkey/tuna

or sometimes 150g gainer + 200ml milk

30-40g dried fruit (pistachios-nuts)

*lunch*

150g (dry) pasta + 30g parmigiano cheese or 120g (dry) brown rice

250g meat (beef, chicken, turkey, salmon, tuna... depends on the day)

lots of veggies, legumes, salad etc

10g evo oil

pinch of seasonning for salad, evo+vinegar+salt

sometimes i add 150-200g potatoes with chicken

fruit

multivitamin + omega 3

*snack pre wo (2 hours before wo)*

mostly gainer 100g + milk 150ml

30-40g dried fruit (pistachios-nuts)

if not gainer, then it's like morning snack

*post wo*

40g maltodextrin + 40g dextrose + 30g isolates

1-2 banana

*dinner*

like lunch for everything but slightly less pasta-rice

200g yogurt

*pre bed*

200g cottage cheese or 30g parmigiano cheese

thees are the minimum quantities, i never eat less but if i feel it i add in more without looking how much more i am actually adding


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

Just seen that i forgot my data

170cm (5 ft. 7) - 23 yo - 56kg - bf around 12

Advices ?


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

You sure 150g is the DRY weight of the pasta? I'd seriously struggle putting that down


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes every time i use my digital balance to be sure i put at least 150g dry pasta. 150g cooked pasta would be a baby meal, i would finish it in 4 bites


----------



## bigchickenlover (Jul 16, 2013)

Rasmioche said:


> Yes every time i use my digital balance to be sure i put at least 150g dry pasta. 150g cooked pasta would be a *baby meal*, i would finish it in 4 bites


Ha! Baby meal? your whole "bulking diet" is a baby meal! Eat more meat simple look in the diet forum


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

"Eat more" is why i'm here. Posted my actual diet and Waiting for advices on how to modify quantities or adding other things.

If it was for me by "eating more" i would add more carbs and meat but i am looking to have a quality diet, not just quantity


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rasmioch

Your diet looks ok considering you weigh 56kg

How long have you been on this diet?

How often do you train and how much CV do you do?

If you can eat more and you looking to bulk then get another meal in.

And if you doing intense CV, cut that down


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

Hi

I train eod. I am on another diet right now, will start this one once it's checked up.

What is cv ?

I would rather change quantities than adding another meal, between gym, work and college it will be impossible to have time for another meal.

How would you modify quantities ?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rasmioche said:


> *breakfast*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Just as a though, I did not think you were on this diet and not gaining mass and hence needed to know how long you had been on it. From the above I got the impression you had already started this diet!

Ok this diet is fine to start with, Use this as a guideline and adjust according to your needs.

Keep a track on your weight (once a week is fine, don't overdo it), and track your progress. Once you start slowing down gaining mass then you can start looking into adjusting your diet providing you don't get to your ideal weight.

P.S Sorry I mean to say cardiovascular rather then CV.

Khani3


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

My idea off a bulk is just eat like fck anything that stands in my way goes straight down my gob my idea off a lean bulk is what most class as a bulk


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

Ah okay thank you

As i said i train 4 times a week, and i run 2 to 3 times a week (sometimes same training day but mostly off wo days) for at least 30-40 minutes. But i try to reach one hour of constant run at 11 kmh

Ol then i will start with this and if i will need it i will adjust the diet.

Is it ok over 3 grams of protein per kg of weight , without counting vegetable and second class proteins or it's too much ?


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

How many calories is this? Use myfitnesspal to count it.

Everyone is different regarding the amount of calories they need so you must find how much you need,

You do this by upping the calories untill you are gaining weight and keep upping when you stall.

Goodluck


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

My advice....unless you're a very VERY skinny human being don't bulk just eat a slight surplus mainly around training.

At 12% your body is already "too fat" to be 100% ideal (it's not bad don't get me wrong I just think bulking crazily is a bad idea).


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

56kg?!?!

Meal1- pizza & 60 g whey

Meal1- pizza & 60g whey

Meal3- pizza & 60g whey

Meal4- pizza & 60g whey

Meal5- pizza & 60g whey

Meal6- salad......lol oj, pizza & 60g whey


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

ConP said:


> My advice....unless you're a very VERY skinny human being don't bulk just eat a slight surplus mainly around training.
> 
> At 12% your body is already "too fat" to be 100% ideal (it's not bad don't get me wrong I just think bulking crazily is a bad idea).


Con off TM?


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

12% body fat being fat ? Serious


----------



## ConP (Aug 18, 2013)

Ricky12345 said:


> 12% body fat being fat ? Serious


Insulin sensitivity is best at 10% and under.

Like I said in my post it's not "fat" as in the usual use of the term but IMO eating to simply put on a ton of weight at that % is not ideal.


----------



## Ricky12345 (Jun 13, 2012)

ConP said:


> Insulin sensitivity is best at 10% and under.
> 
> Like I said in my post it's not "fat" as in the usual use of the term but IMO eating to simply put on a ton of weight at that % is not ideal.


Fair point I just have a naffed body from we're I was so fat I can get down to 10% and still have a Santa belly around my gut so I think I'm just going to forever bulk as to what I like to beileve lean bulk lol


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

tikkajohn said:


> How many calories is this? Use myfitnesspal to count it.
> 
> Everyone is different regarding the amount of calories they need so you must find how much you need,
> 
> ...


i already calculated this twice but i will do it again with myfitness pal

for now it should be almost 6000 kcal (5940) , 320g proteins of which 180 are noble proteins, 700gr carbs and 220gr fats

i am considering of lowering that big ammount of fats and adding more carbs instead

i have to tell, on a 3500 kcal i can't gain weight, i keep the same weight so i need a lot of kcals unfortunately...



ConP said:


> My advice....unless you're a very VERY skinny human being don't bulk just eat a slight surplus mainly around training.
> 
> At 12% your body is already "too fat" to be 100% ideal (it's not bad don't get me wrong I just think bulking crazily is a bad idea).


yes i am very skinny, but i am looking for a bulk as clean as possible.

i am "happy" with my bf, for me it would be ideal to be around 9-10% during cutting so i will try to keep my 12% or at least i just don't want to turn into a big fat f*ck with a belly like an alcoholic


----------



## tikkajohn (Dec 6, 2012)

Rasmioche said:


> i already calculated this twice but i will do it again with myfitness pal
> 
> for now it should be almost 6000 kcal (5940) , 320g proteins of which 180 are noble proteins, 700gr carbs and 220gr fats
> 
> ...


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

Yes, 6000 should be more than enough. Even if it would have been better to try to go on a 4000 or 4500 kcal first... Even that should be enough right ? If so i may consider going for a 4500kcal diet first then add some more kcals


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

6000 kcal for someone weighting 56kg?? fkuck me...

i started at 50kg, weighting at 66 right now and 3600kcal do me good


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

I planned a 6000kcal diet because 3700 kcal is enough only to maintain my weight. I thought that from 3700 to 4000 it would not make too much difference, so i went for a big kcal intake.

What do you think, should i start with a lower kcal intake like 4500 and see how this turns on before going for a 6000 ?


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

Rasmioche said:


> I planned a 6000kcal diet because 3700 kcal is enough only to maintain my weight. I thought that from 3700 to 4000 it would not make too much difference, so i went for a big kcal intake.
> 
> What do you think, should i start with a lower kcal intake like 4500 and see how this turns on before going for a 6000 ?


what is your activity level? also if 3700 is your maintenance which i doubt, 4500 would do u good. u dont want to be putting on weight too quick otherwise u will get stretch marks..


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rasmioche

I am suggesting this as something I would recommend if you find it hard to gain weight. Cut down on your runnning for a bit.

If you serious about bulking, then continue to train hard but reduce your running to twice a week at 10 min.

Work on the diet above and you should see some good gains.

Once you reached your ideal weight keep bulking until to get 1 to 2 kg above you goal.

Then comes the cutting phase,  ) start your running again.

You have the extra 2kg to work with and loose (fat while maintaining muscle)

12% Bf is fine


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

I lift eod, and run 2 to 3 times a week. But there is also a lot of stress due to work and college all together. I ahve always been skinny even when i eated 3000kcal and was all the day on the couch or the computer.

At first when i was 50kg the 3700 kcal diet helped me to gain 6kg but after that i stopped gaining weight.

For running i don't think it has something to do with the fact that i don't gain anymore weight. I started running in may when i already stopped gaining weight for a month and a half. But if it can help i will reduce cardio, no problem. I do it just for my hearts health


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Heart health - That's good and always recommended in the long run, however stress is becoming one of the biggest killers so relax 

Everyone is different and our bodies react differently so there is no one fix for all. In your case the fact that you are struggling to gain weight best thing is to surprise your body.

Try it for couple of weeks and see the results, you may have to adjust accordingly depending on the outcome.

When you stopped gaining weight at 3700 calories I would suggest increasing your calories again.

At first when you increase your calories your body starts to grown and you gain weight, however the more weight you gain the more calories your body will need to continue to grow.

khani3


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

I will try to reduce cardio then and take my actual diet up to 4500kcal first and see how that goes before kikcing in a 6000kcal diet 

What ammout of macros would be ok for a 4500kcal diet according to you ?


----------



## khani3 (Nov 17, 2012)

Rasmioche

As stated everyone is different and so it depends on what works for you.

As a starting guideline considering you are stuggling to gain weight I would try 45/30/25 (C/P/F).

Try for a couple of weeks and adjust if required


----------



## Rasmioche (Jun 30, 2013)

I will try that and adjust according to needs 

Thanks


----------

